# invitations awaited for 261313- software engineer in Sep 2015



## Positive01 (Jul 9, 2015)

I am taking this opportunity to bring all the expats waiting for 189 invites in September for 261313 -software engineer...

points: 60
eoi submitted: 28 may,2015


----------



## Archie K (Aug 4, 2015)

EOI submitted on 27 jun 2015
Points 60 for subclass 189
Systems analyst
ACS skills assessment expires in feb 2016

If assessment expires before getting an invite? Is it valid?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

VISA: 189
Points: 60
EOI submitted: 4 June ,2015 

check this google doc:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sECrzTeAYNsLG8obgbGia1QkjaIjIS8PMr0EIt0dWqQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

Archie K said:


> EOI submitted on 27 jun 2015
> Points 60 for subclass 189
> Systems analyst
> ACS skills assessment expires in feb 2016
> ...


No you will have re-apply, some Asssessing Authorities grant extensions on existing Assessment for a fee. Check with your Assessing Authority.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

hi All,

based on the current trend , it is very likely that 60 pointer will get invite by end of 2015


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

subscribing..


----------



## visaquery (Aug 8, 2015)

Submitted EOI on 27 july 2015. Got the invitation on 3rd aug 2015.
point 65


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello friends,
I will have 60 points at first September for 189 visa. Job code is Software engineering.

Is there any chance that I may get visa invitation at September or October invitation round. 

I will loose 5 points at 1st November because of my age.

How many months waiting time currently for Software Engineering with 60 points?


Is there any way to inform DIBP that I will loose 5 points soon and to consider my EOI before November?


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

*mss*



vikas.shandilya said:


> subscribing..


Did you receive an invite for the Aug 3 2015 round?


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

aminul112 said:


> Hello friends,
> I will have 60 points at first September for 189 visa. Job code is Software engineering.
> 
> Is there any chance that I may get visa invitation at September or October invitation round.
> ...


i will suggest increase your points by PTE exam(i personally did it),as currently during august round they invited people till 1st April from 60 points.so, they already have backlog of 4months in 60 points.They hardly moving 2 week backlog in each invitation..


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello All,
I have submitted my EOI on July08 with 60 points for 261313, when can I expect an Invite. 
My doubt is if the annual quota is filled will I be eligible for next year.. I feel it is very unlikely that I get an invite in next 2 months.


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Also I would like to know if I have to go for 190 NSW sponsorship. I mean is it better to apply for 190 to get that extra 5 points. I know there will be lots of software engineers applying and I want to evaluate all the options to get an Invite by end of Oct 2015..


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> i will suggest increase your points by PTE exam(i personally did it),as currently during august round they invited people till 1st April from 60 points.so, they already have backlog of 4months in 60 points.They hardly moving 2 week backlog in each invitation..


Hi Desibabu,

Could you let me know how you figured out the invited for 2613 with 60 points till 1 st April only?

Anyone with 60 points who lodged by May or so did not receive an invite?


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

sridhar5ms said:


> Hi Desibabu,
> 
> Could you let me know how you figured out the invited for 2613 with 60 points till 1 st April only?
> 
> Anyone with 60 points who lodged by May or so did not receive an invite?


This is based on data in this website in other threads,wherein no one post 1st april and with 60 points got invited in 3rd august round


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Ashwin nooli 

I guess you will get during Dec invite if you put your EOi with 60 points on July8th for 2613


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Ashwin nooli 
I guess you will get during Dec invite if you put your EOi with 60 points on July8th for 2613


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have 60 points from today.
If i submit EOI tomorrow, when i can expect invitation?
Occupation is Software Engineer


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

I would suggest, go for provincial nomination, i did that too. I applied for both NSW and Victoria and now waiting


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

DesiBabu said:


> This is based on data in this website in other threads,wherein no one post 1st april and with 60 points got invited in 3rd august round


Is also officially declared: *SkillSelect - 3 August 2015 Round Results*

Cut-off for 2613 on 03-August was 02-April with 60 points.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aminul112 said:


> I will loose 5 points at 1st November because of my age.


Which birthday will you be celebrating on 01-Nov? PM me if you don't want to post publicly.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

My 33rd birthday on 2nd September, should I smile or ...,?


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Which birthday will you be celebrating on 01-Nov? PM me if you don't want to post publicly.


Hi Keeda,
I will finish 32 years and will enter 33rd year on 1st November. Thats why i will loose 5 points.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

abdhabi said:


> I would suggest, go for provincial nomination, i did that too. I applied for both NSW and Victoria and now waiting


I am also trying for state sponsorship.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

abdhabi said:


> My 33rd birthday on 2nd September, should I smile or ...,?





aminul112 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> I will finish 32 years and will enter 33rd year on 1st November. Thats why i will loose 5 points.


Unfortunately, you will be losing 5 points. I suggest you try and increase points for English ability, or if possible, gain 5 points from partner skills.


----------



## geo_101 (Jul 31, 2015)

hello Guys,

What are the chances to get invitation for 189 with 65 point for 2613 ? I have submitted EOI on 27th Aug'15


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

geo_101 said:


> hello Guys,
> 
> What are the chances to get invitation for 189 with 65 point for 2613 ? I have submitted EOI on 27th Aug'15


In my opinion, you will definitely get invitation in next round which is 7th of September.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

What are my chances, eoi submitted on Jun9th, 261313 -with 60 points


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Any chances,for the people submitted EOI in July . 261313 -with 60 points??
I know its nightmare. .still Expert advice ..please??


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aminul112 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> I will finish 32 years and will enter 33rd year on 1st November. Thats why i will loose 5 points.


Ignore my earlier reply... it still is not clear to me what "entering 33 means". 32 is inclusive, so you won't lose 5 points until cross 32 years 11 months 30 days. It will only be your 33'rd birthday when you really are 33 years old.


----------



## geo_101 (Jul 31, 2015)

aminul112 said:


> In my opinion, you will definitely get invitation in next round which is 7th of September.


Thanks for your response mate! Gave me some positive energy


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

geo_101 said:


> Thanks for your response mate! Gave me some positive energy


According to August data your invitation is 100% guaranteed on 7th September.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi experts,

What are my chances eoi sum on may25 th with 60 points for 261313


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ramsp said:


> Any chances,for the people submitted EOI in July . 261313 -with 60 points??
> I know its nightmare. .still Expert advice ..please??


No chance. I am hoping tho this round it will be the end of May/early June. That would at least ensure that July invitations will be sent in October or November.


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello keeda
For 65 pointer-2613 submitted on Aug 30, is Sep7 invite expected?


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

spark92 said:


> No chance. I am hoping tho this round it will be the end of May/early June. That would at least ensure that July invitations will be sent in October or November.


Mate I wish your prediction comes true. Literally the whole process is stretching like anything ... Everywhere I/ ALL am/are suffering whether 189 or be it 190.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sridhar5ms said:


> Hello keeda
> For 65 pointer-2613 submitted on Aug 30, is Sep7 invite expected?


Very likely. Almost certain that you will be invited.


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks keeda.i have seen all your replies and they are very very professional and helpful.you are doing wonderful service free of cost.thanks once again.


----------



## Positive01 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Thanks everyone ...good luck to all of us *

I just wish that atleast 2 months are cleared this time so that all backlog clears at least in October .:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
It is really painful to keep waiting to this day of the month and then getting disappointed.


----------



## Positive01 (Jul 9, 2015)

aminul112 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> I will finish 32 years and will enter 33rd year on 1st November. Thats why i will loose 5 points.


You will loose points only when u complete 33....


----------



## rmathew_12 (Aug 11, 2015)

Positive01 said:


> You will loose points only when u complete 33....


Points for the age:
Age	18–24 (inclusive)	25 
25–32 (inclusive)	30 
33–39 (inclusive)	25 
40–44 (inclusive)	15 
45–49 (inclusive)	0
------
you would loose 5 points when become 33. In other words, you would receive 30 points till you are 32 (inclusive)


----------



## that_indian_guy (Sep 1, 2015)

Best of luck to all,
Please keep updating to the thread once results are out. Thanks


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah 60 pointers please post if you get your invite.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

26311, 60 points, any possibility?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Gloria121 said:


> 26311, 60 points, any possibility?


Nope, leave forum and drop your EOI


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

I anticipate at least 15 days backlog to be cleared for 60 pointer applicants..


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

ash36 said:


> I anticipate at least 15 days backlog to be cleared for 60 pointer applicants..


I am just hoping end of the May. Otherwise it'll just look impossible


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone got it?


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

261312 Developer Programmer
EOI - 27/April/2015
Points : 60
Got invited . No e-mail yet. Login into skillselect and check


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Rev1198 said:


> 261312 Developer Programmer
> EOI - 27/April/2015
> Points : 60
> Got invited . No e-mail yet. Login into skillselect and check



Hi Rev1198,

Congrats ,


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

13/07/2015
60 pts

SUBMITTED


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

27-Apr with 60 points seems to be the cut-off for 2613.
ICT BA still at 65


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

KeeDa said:


> 27-Apr with 60 points seems to be the cut-off for 2613.
> ICT BA still at 65


Yeah cutoff for us so far. I've never seen anyone in between 27 april to end of may. So there is still chance that it could be mid may?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

spark92 said:


> Yeah cutoff for us so far. I've never seen anyone in between 27 april to end of may. So there is still chance that it could be mid may?


Hope for Mid or End of May.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Its been just half an hour, after receiving invotes, peoples might update forum in some time.

they might be busy in celebrating:eyebrows:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

spark92 said:


> Yeah cutoff for us so far. I've never seen anyone in between 27 april to end of may. So there is still chance that it could be mid may?


So far, updates on this forum have been accurate and inline with the results that skillselect will publish a few weeks from now. So, highly likely that it indeed is 27'th April.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ramsp said:


> Hope for Mid or End of May.


No end of may. I've seen Wolfskin who applied on 16th of May and he's not celebrating it. I also found rajrajinin who applied on 12th of May.


So we still have chance that cutoff might be 11th of May. But definitely somwhere between 27/04-11/05.

That means for this round backlog has been cleared between 25-39 days.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arun32 said:


> Its been just half an hour, after receiving invotes, peoples might update forum in some time.
> 
> they might be busy in celebrating:eyebrows:


They are posting updates on this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaiting-7th-september-2015-round-76.html*


----------



## montero_t (Jul 10, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Yeah cutoff for us so far. I've never seen anyone in between 27 april to end of may. So there is still chance that it could be mid may?


someone got invite with 60 points

60 Points 263112(programmer debveloper)
EOI Submitted-1st may


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> They are posting updates on this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaiting-7th-september-2015-round-76.html*


Now 1st MAY for software engineers.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

montero_t said:


> someone got invite with 60 points
> 
> 60 Points 263112(programmer debveloper)
> EOI Submitted-1st may


Who? 
That makes it 29 days!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, 01-May for 2613 as per latest updates from the other thread.


----------



## montero_t (Jul 10, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Who?
> That makes it 29 days!


check this link
Manpreet_Singh :
expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/824586-eoi-invitations-eagerly-awaiting-7th-september-2015-round-78.html


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

Got ITA half an hour back.. Now begins the next process. @Keeda what are next steps in brief? Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vikas.shandilya said:


> Got ITA half an hour back.. Now begins the next process. @Keeda what are next steps in brief? Thanks


Click on the APPLY VISA button, fillup the 17 online forms, pay up at the 18th step, and after this you get access to the immiAccount workspace where you get the provision to upload documents. Check this thread for more details: *My Journey For Australia PR*


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

montero_t said:


> check this link
> Manpreet_Singh :
> expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/824586-eoi-invitations-eagerly-awaiting-7th-september-2015-round-78.html


Hey guys,

one more perosn 261313, eoi: May 02

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaiting-7th-september-2015-round-81.html


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Congratulations to all who got the invites...

All the best for others...

So for 2613 now the updated Date of effect is 02- May- 2015.


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

YES, It's me who got invited today :becky:

Software Engineer 261313
60 Points
EOI 2 May 2015

:rofl:


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

So this invitation round looks optimistic for 2613 group.
One month of back log cleared in this round.

This is during the period, 2613 group had reached limit last FY and no invite was sent during this period (March 23 to July 2016) 

I feel there would also decrease in number of EOI during this period for 2613. 

Hopefully, I will get invited on OCT 5th (261313 60 points DOE:04 June 2015)


----------



## geo_101 (Jul 31, 2015)

aminul112 said:


> According to August data your invitation is 100% guaranteed on 7th September.


Finally got invite. Thanks buddy


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

geo_101 said:


> Finally got invite. Thanks buddy


Congratulations!


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey Guys, Congratulations to all who have got the invite. We have an active group of people who have got invite in august round. If anyone of you want to join whatsapp group can PM me with his/her name and number


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi guys,

My eoi date of effect is 9th june, any possibility for oct round?


----------



## rmathew_12 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points on September 1, 2015.
However my ACS will expire on 10th October 2015. Hence I am going for the ACS re-assessment.
Question is: Once i get the ACS reassessed, i would be updating the EOI with that data.
Whether my EOI will be considered with date of effect as 01-Sep-2015 or the updated date (with new ACS)?


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

rmathew_12 said:


> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points on September 1, 2015.
> However my ACS will expire on 10th October 2015. Hence I am going for the ACS re-assessment.
> Question is: Once i get the ACS reassessed, i would be updating the EOI with that data.
> Whether my EOI will be considered with date of effect as 01-Sep-2015 or the updated date (with new ACS)?


Your Date of effect in EOI will only be updated incase the update in EOI cause the points to be changed e.g if your Assessment gives you more points it will update the DOE as well


----------



## rmathew_12 (Aug 11, 2015)

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-7-September-2015-Round-Results.aspx
The september result cleared the EOIs upto 9th May.


----------



## rksundaram76 (Dec 21, 2013)

geo_101 said:


> Finally got invite. Thanks buddy


Congrats bro!!!


----------



## rksundaram76 (Dec 21, 2013)

EOI Submitted date: 08/08/2015
Points : 55 + 5 points
Experience : 13+ years


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi All,

1. I have submitted my EOI (Visa Subclass 189) yesterday for 2613 with 65 points. Any predictions when can I expect the invitation?
2. Will I get an email for invitation or I have to regularly check my Skill Select login as I am not getting any emails from my Skill Select, I don't know why?
3. Shall I wait for invitation for 189 or if there are less chances, shall I apply for NSW SS? What are the chances of getting NSW SS nomination, for that I'll be having 70 (65 + 5) points.?

Regards,
Sunil


----------

